# Fallo imagen Hisense



## Tesimi (Feb 20, 2020)

Buenas noches

Tengo una Hisense 55N6800 con 29 meses. Y desde hace un tiempo me da este fallo cada vez más a menudo.






A veces la imagen no hace eso, sino que se va fundiendo a negro hasta que no se ve nada. Aunque el sonido sigue funcionando.

Alguna idea.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 20, 2020)

Esa falla es muy fácil de resolver.
Tienes que ir aislando con cinta adhesiva algunos pines en los cables flexibles que van al display hasta lograr que el problema se resuelva.
Busca falla de imagen doble en Google.

Lo de la imagen en negro puede ser otro problema relacionado con el controlador LED o debido al mismo fallo en el display.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 20, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Esa falla es muy fácil de resolver.
> Tienes que ir aislando con cinta adhesiva algunos pines en los cables flexibles que van al display hasta lograr que el problema se resuelva.
> Busca falla de imagen doble en Google.
> 
> Lo de la imagen en negro puede ser otro problema relacionado con el controlador LED o debido al mismo fallo en el display.


Gracias por la respuesta.

He buscado en Google como hacer lo que comentas, pero me da que no es el mismo fallo. Ya que yo lo tengo la imagen doble sino un movimiento de ella.

De todas maneras mañana lo intentare


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 20, 2020)

Eso que muestras en el vídeo es conocido como imagen doble.
He resuelto ese problema en varias marcas de televisores y el procedimiento es el mismo. (En algunos display hay que cortar pistas)
No te puedo decir qué pines son porque cada display es diferente, pero básicamente se trata de aislar los de reloj y sus señales de sincronismo.
O sea, CKVB1, CKVB2, etc.
Verás que el terminal STB cambia de estado cada vez que se produce la falla.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 20, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Eso que muestras en el vídeo es conocido como imagen doble.
> He resuelto ese problema en varias marcas de televisores y el procedimiento es el mismo. (En algunos display hay que cortar pistas)
> No te puedo decir qué pines son porque cada display es diferente, pero básicamente se trata de aislar los de reloj y sus señales de sincronismo.
> O sea, CKVB1, CKVB2, etc.
> Verás que el terminal STB cambia de estado cada vez que se produce la falla.



Lo probaré a ver.

Otra cosa. Está falla ha ido de forma progresiva en meses hasta que ya lo hace casi constante. En cuanto lleva un poco encendida empieza a hacerlo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Tu error se llama Falla de sincronismo.*

Si lo hace constante, prueba recalentando la TCON o limpiando los Flex desde la mainboard hasta ella... debido a que ese defecto es degenerativo. Debes buscar los chips COF.






*Mira este tutorial:*


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 22, 2020)

Bueno ha habido cambios Y creo que a peor.

He intentado lo de la cinta adhesiva y el resultado es como si el flex estuviera quitado. Pero algo ha pasado al volverlo a poner sin cinta. cada flex da servicio a una parte de la pantalla. El caso es que al colocar el de la derecha ha producido una pequeña chispa. Y el resultado es que si están los dos puestos la pantalla esta en negro. Si quito el de la derecha se ve el lado izquierdo bien y el derecho en negro: Por lo tanto algo he jodido en el flex derecho.

Lo único bueno (creo) es que cuando esta funcionando solo el flex izquierdo la imagen no da el fallo.

Así que o tengo la pantalla negra o media pantalla bien.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 22, 2020)

Creo que tendrías un daño, que no es tu  culpa, es el daño en la TCON, creo que el daño es en el LVDS Derecho o el TCON... Yo mas bien creo que debes cambiar la TCON


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 22, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Creo que tendrías un daño, que no es tu  culpa, es el daño en la TCON, creo que el daño es en el LVDS Derecho o el TCON... Yo mas bien creo que debes cambiar la TCON


La TCON es la placa donde entran ambos flex, no?

Suena a cara.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 22, 2020)

Tesimi dijo:


> El caso es que al colocar el de la derecha ha producido una pequeña chispa.





heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Creo que tendrías un daño, que no es tu culpa.


Si los flex se fueron colocando con el televisor encendido, ¿de quién es la culpa?


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Creo que el daño es en el LVDS Derecho o el TCON


La señal LVDS no tiene lados, tiene señales diferenciales que van por pares, tanto de datos como de reloj.


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo más bien creo que debes cambiar la TCON.


La falla original desde un principio se encontraba en display, ahora las cosas se complican.
Al generar un corto circuito en los cables flex (FFC) se puede afectar tanto a un chip COF del display como a algún sector de la tarjeta T-CON.


Tesimi dijo:


> La TCON es la placa donde entran ambos flex, no?
> 
> Suena a cara.


En comparación con el costo de un display u otras partes del TV, la tarjeta T-CON es la más barata.

Este tipo de reparaciones se deben realizar por personal calificado y con experiencia.
Con esto de que ahora hay tanto vídeo de reparaciones en Youtube, ya cualquiera se siente técnico.
Yo les recomiendo que si no saben electrónica, es mejor que lleven el televisor a un centro de servicio.
¿Ya vieron por qué? Porque sin conocimientos pueden dejar el televisor peor de como estaba.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 22, 2020)

Gracias por el sermón. 

Se perfectamente el riesgo que corro cuando tomo la decisión de tocar por mi cuenta antes de de llevarlo a un técnico. Ya que es muy posible que en estos momentos no pueda permitirme una reparación de este calibre. 

Sólo intento solucionar algo que esté en mi mano antes de dar el paso al SAT.

He estado mirando placas t-con pero no encuentro de segunda mano placas de mi modelo exacto. Si he visto una de una 55m7000 que no sé si será la misma.

Bien, el siguiente paso que voy a dar es comprar la placa t-con. Con la referencia de dicha placa he encontrado una igual en aliexpress por algo más de 17 €. Lo malo es que toca esperar un mes. Pero no la he visto por otro lado.









						27.29C$ |Prueba 100% original para placa lógica Hisense RSAG7.820.7457/ROH, envío gratis|Conectores y cables de ordenador|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 22, 2020)

Tesimi dijo:


> Lo único bueno (creo) es que cuando esta funcionando solo el flex izquierdo la imagen no da el fallo.


Por ese motivo es muy factible que la tarjeta T-CON no se encuentre dañada y que sea el display el que pasó a mejor vida.


Tesimi dijo:


> Bien, el siguiente paso que voy a dar es comprar la placa T-CON.


Verificar el funcionamiento de la tarjeta T-CON es muy sencillo, pero por lo que comentas, no creo que esté dañada.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 22, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por ese motivo es muy factible que la tarjeta T-CON no se encuentre dañada y que sea el display el que pasó a mejor vida.
> 
> Verificar el funcionamiento de la tarjeta T-CON es muy sencillo, pero por lo que comentas, no creo que esté dañada.



En tan poco tiempo el display muerto??

Os pongo el segundo fallo por si aclara algo. 






A partir del segundo 40"".


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 22, 2020)

Tesimi dijo:


> Os pongo el segundo fallo por si aclara algo.


Eso se puede deber a que se perdieron los voltajes en el conversor DC-DC de la tarjeta T-CON debido a una protección en la misma.
Lo que causa una protección en la tarjeta T-CON muy comúnmente son capacitores con fuga o en corto, pero cuando es por falla de capacitores la protección es casi inmediata.
Por ese motivo es más posible asegurar que el daño se encuentra en el display.
Si después de retirar el flex derecho la falla no aparece, entonces se puede determinar que efectivamente el display está dañado.


Tesimi dijo:


> Y el resultado es que si están los dos puestos la pantalla esta en negro.


Al tener un daño el display la tarjeta T-CON deja de funcionar por protección y ya no se generan los voltajes que requiere el display.
Por eso es que aunque exista luz de fondo no habrá imagen.
Los voltajes principales para el display se pueden ver aquí: All LCD Panel Voltage Names


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Eso se puede deber a que se perdieron los voltajes en el conversor DC-DC de la tarjeta T-CON debido a una protección en la misma.
> Lo que causa una protección en la tarjeta T-CON muy comúnmente son capacitores con fuga o en corto, pero cuando es por falla de capacitores la protección es casi inmediata.
> Por ese motivo es más posible asegurar que el daño se encuentra en el display.
> Si después de retirar el flex derecho la falla no aparece, entonces se puede determinar que efectivamente el display está dañado.
> ...



Gracias.

Entonces, por lo que comentas, mejor no comprar la tcon ya que puede ser el display. Si es así casi mejor olvidarme de arreglarla ,no?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2020)

Pues mira, si tienes imagen del lado izquierdo es porque la tarjeta T-CON se encuentra funcionando.
Muy difícilmente se puede dañar un solo lado, aunque no es imposible.
Para verificar el funcionamiento de la T-CON es necesario un osciloscopio, pues no basta con tan solo medir voltajes.
Aparte, el display es más propenso a dañarse debido al corto circuito que se produjo al insertar los cables flex con el televisor encendido.
De cualquier forma, en dado caso que compres la tarjeta T-CON, te vas a encontrar con el problema de no tener imagen.
Y esto, como lo mencioné anteriormente, es porque el display tiene un daño en el lado derecho.
El display tiene otras tarjetas con componentes que se pueden dañar y no vendría mal revisarlos.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pues mira, si tienes imagen del lado izquierdo es porque la tarjeta T-CON se encuentra funcionando.
> Muy difícilmente se puede dañar un solo lado, aunque no es imposible.
> Para verificar el funcionamiento de la T-CON es necesario un osciloscopio, pues no basta con tan solo medir voltajes.
> Aparte, el display es más propenso a dañarse debido al corto circuito que se produjo al insertar los cables flex con el televisor encendido.
> ...



Gracias por la info. Lo tendré en cuenta.

De todas maneras he comprado la Tcon como primera opción antes de dar el siguiente paso. Si al cambiarla veo que no es el problema terminar en el sat oficial para que me la vean.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2020)

Si el daño se encuentra en el display, ni en el SAT te van a conseguir el display.
Te lo digo porque yo tengo un centro de servicio con varias marcas autorizadas y los displays no son tomados como refacción.
En caso de que el televisor se encuentre dentro del plazo de garantía y no esté roto, lo que se procede es a un cambio físico.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el daño se encuentra en el display, ni en el SAT te van a conseguir el display.
> Te lo digo porque yo tengo un centro de servicio con varias marcas autorizadas y los displays no son tomados como refacción.
> En caso de que el televisor se encuentre dentro del plazo de garantía y no esté roto, lo que se procede es a un cambio físico.



A ver. Si hubiera estado en garantía jamás lo hubiera tocado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2020)

Eso se entiende y la referencia que hice no fue por eso, sino a que ni en garantía hay existencia de displays.


----------



## Tesimi (Feb 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Eso se entiende y la referencia que hice no fue por eso, sino a que ni en garantía hay existencia de displays.



Con lo cual si con el TCON q*ue* le cambie sigue igual la doy por perdida.


----------



## Jorgega (Nov 10, 2021)

Era la tcom? amigo
Digo. Si probaste la que compraste
Tengo uno igual justo en este momento nose si comprarle la tcom


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2021)

Buenas, Tesimi no ha vuelto al foro desde febrero del 2020, es difícil que conteste. 

Por otro lado, en el último mensaje aclara que al cambiar la Tcom seguía igual, por lo tanto no era problema de la Tcom si no de pantalla posiblemente.


----------

